# MS Word, little squares



## Kendosan (Mar 23, 2006)

:4-dontkno A page full of little squares,
Before I got rid of my old PC I backed up some essay’s poems and other stuff that I had written on ms word, When I eventually put the cd into my new computer you could see the files were saved as word documents, when I went to open them a page full of squares in place of text appeared. What have I done wrong? How can I fix it? Any help would be appreciated. 
ken


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Try some of these tips and let us know if any work for you.

http://www.officearticles.com/word/recover_a_corrupt_microsoft_word_document.htm


----------



## Wasisnt (Mar 31, 2006)

Highlight all the text and try changing the font to something generic like times new roman.


----------

